# Looking for Info on Old Ship Mate



## Gerard Carmichael (Mar 24, 2009)

Anyone sail with Capt Angus MacBain ex Bank Line from North Uist

Regards Gerry Carmichael


----------



## kwg (Mar 11, 2007)

Sailed with Angus, mid 1960's, he was C/O myself 3/O, Fleetbank maybe. 

One of BL's real gentlemen


----------



## captain jimbo (Aug 7, 2009)

i sailed with angus mcbain on the mv southbank shipwrecked washington island26th. december 1964 where our second mate billy macintosh lost his life. on behalf of ex. second electrician m.v. southbank. Bill Kennedy.


----------



## Gerard Carmichael (Mar 24, 2009)

*On Angus Macbain*

Thanks for the information on Angus macBain, we both started or sea career together as junior ordinary seamen on SS Cara,( Glasgow) timber run to Baltic 1950,prior to that Angus was on Glasgow trams, I was on Hays"Puffers"we next met at Navigation School 1956, Angus was studying for 2nd mates, I for Coastal Mates. I tried for several years to trace him,then eventually through our union office in London, I found he had a sister on the island of Lewis near Stornaway,that Angus had died from heart trouble also his wife to,is survived by a daughter. Now have heard he finished up as Master with Bank Line,we must have crossed paths someway along,as I was 3rd mate on Cedarbank on maiden voyage 1956/57 then,later done Masters in Sydney,while with Sleigh's Melbourne. Finished up Singapore area during Veitnam,those days were greatest job in the world. Thanks again for your info.


----------



## Gerard Carmichael (Mar 24, 2009)

*Kwg*



kwg said:


> Sailed with Angus, mid 1960's, he was C/O myself 3/O, Fleetbank maybe.
> 
> One of BL's real gentlemen


Did you ever sail with Captain Holbrook Bank Line? Gerry C


----------

